# Most Haunted live



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Does anybody watch this train wreck of an english ghost hunter show?
I actually made it through like, 3 hours of their 7 hour live broadcast. 
Yes, you read that right. 7 hours. 
Live from Eastern State Pen., where TAPS got that weird video of the guy in a cape, running away.

Anyways, Most Haunted has been sued over in Britain, because, well, they're full of crap. But a judge ruled that it's just a tv show, so it doesn't matter if they're making alll that **** up.
And boy, do they make stuff up. It really is hard to tear your eyes off it, as much as you don't want to watch.:googly:

Most Haunted airs on the Travel Channel, Friday nights.

Watch it........_if you dare!!!!!_ AHHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I have to admit that once or twice I have watched that load of steaming excrament. However, last nights live broadcast did make an excellent sleeping pill. Also feel the need to mention that all that times we have been to eastern state we have never seen or felt anything.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Next you are going to tell me that the WWF is fake too.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Next you are going to tell me that the WWF is fake too.


I think you better sit down before I break the news to ya.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Say it ain't so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I know I am a little bit late in posting this, but I just found the tread. And I got to tell you that show is terrible. I watched the one from lasts Halloween and it was pathetic. I never same anything. There the exact opposite of GH, every noise they hear, they freak all out!


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

haha you guys in the u.s get this crap. please dont waste your time make props instead !!!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Ah, MH is AWFUL. Check out badpsychics.com for lots of reports of them faking stuff.


----------

